# Minimum cage size for a Cockatiel?



## Darren (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey everyone , I'm considering getting a Cockatiel but first I would like to know what's the minimum cage size to keep one cockatiel.

Thanks Darren.


----------



## Payton Leeroy (Sep 10, 2012)

If I remember correctly the cage needs to be at least 18 inches in every direction. Of course, the bigger the better, especially if your bird won't be getting much time out of his cage. Just think about your own living. Sure, we could all survive in a one room efficiency apartment, but a nice big house is FAR more enjoyable, especially if we're not stuck in it constantly and get to go out and do stuff with other people.


----------



## Darren (Sep 15, 2012)

Would a 26H x 22W x 13D cage do? ( or something similar like that )


----------



## Payton Leeroy (Sep 10, 2012)

Nope. You've got 13 inches deep, which isn't really big enough for the bird to stretch out his wings safely. The smallest side has to be at least 18 inches.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No the 13D is too small, it needs to be at least 18D in that direction. The other measurements are good though.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

And wider is always better than tall. 

If your looking for a reasonably priced cage I'd recomend the Petco designer finch flight cage. 

http://www.petco.com/product/114152/Petco-Designer-White-Finch-Flight-Cage.aspx

With a couple of minutes work the door can be converted from Guillotine type to drawbridge.
At 18x18x30 long it is pretty roomy for even 2 birds. It is the cage my 2 birds are in, although they have free roam of my bird room/office mostly during the day.


----------



## Valks (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah even 18inches in every direction is still borderline too small. I couldnt have my bird in one that size.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I think it really depends on how much time outside the cage the bird is offered. I have the one that Ghosth linked to for my two, and it works out fine because their cage is open all day. They have toys on top of the cage (where they like to hang out) as well as inside, and I'm working on getting them a play gym soon. They also have the freedom to roam the whole bedroom if they please, though they haven't taken advantage of it much yet.

If I were going to keep them confined most of the day, though, I would have a much bigger cage (such as this one) -- even for one bird. That way there would be plenty of opportunity for exercise, and little for boredom since many different toys and perches can fit in a large cage.


----------



## Darren (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Sometimes it's hard living in a flat their isn't that much space. :/ Again thanks everyone who answered.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Darren I understand, and many of us are on very limited budgets as well.

Do you have a chest of drawers or some other piece of furniture of almost the same size as the cage, ideally something 3-4 feet tall. Birds seem to instinctively feel safer away from the ground.


Best of luck!


----------



## Darren (Sep 15, 2012)

I do have something similar. I believe it's 3feet tall but no idea how wide it is. I'll post the measurements tomorrow morning.


----------



## Valks (Sep 12, 2012)

^ This.

Mines 20.5in square and 32in tall. He has three layers of different perches. Its funny though, when you cover him at night he ALWAYS heads to the very top perch to sit and wait... might be a security thing I guess ??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Its funny though, when you cover him at night he ALWAYS heads to the very top perch to sit and wait... might be a security thing I guess ??


Tiels like to be up high. They'll forage on the ground, but being up high is their thing.


----------



## Valks (Sep 12, 2012)

This is my cage for him. The perch in the middle at the back, pointing out at the camera is his sleeping perch, he always seems to sleep in one area only.


----------

